# [FORO] Llamado de Atención (Cerrado)

## JotaCE

Estimados Hermanos Gentoonianos:

Sin duda que vivimos en un mundo muy, pero muy acelerado. Esa asceleración ha hecho que este foro se vea cada vez más y más desordenado.

No creo que Gentoo sea una distribución dificil, es algo mas laborioza y requiere mas tiempo, lectura y paciencia, entonces Gentoo no es para impacientes.

Mas alla del bla bla anterior mi mensaje del dia de hoy queridos hermanos, es que tratemos de ordenar un poco la cosa, hay muchos hilos que de verdad al leer su titulo no se de que hablan, mucho menos se si los problems en cuestión fueron resueltos o no. los titulos son inconsistentes, etc.

por favor de la manera mas atenta posible les pido que todos colaboremos por un foro mas ordenado, sigamos la siguiente pauta extraida de las normas del foro.

 *Quote:*   

> PATRÓN PARA LOS ASUNTOS DE LOS TEMAS
> 
> Buscando que el asunto de cada tema sea lo más descriptivo posible, constará de tres elementos: [TEMA] Título (estado).
> 
>    1. [TEMA]: Entre corchetes y con mayúsculas, el tema refiere a la localización o el tipo de problema. Ejemlos: [KDE], [FVWM-CRYSTAL], [KERNEL],[PORTAGE], [XORG], [SONIDO] ...
> ...

 

Gentoo es sin duda la distribción linux mejor documentada, convirtamos nuestro foro en un gran documento, editemos lo que haga falta segun la norma anterior y sintamosnos orgulloos de pertenecer a esta gran comunidad.

Mod edit por i92guboj: Encuesta añadida

Mod edit por i92guboj: Fijo, lo dejaré así unos días a ver si conseguimos más votos

Mod edit por i92guboj: Fuera el "Fijo"

----------

## i92guboj

Y aunque algunos crean que no, es posible. Nuestros amigos franceses lo hacen desde hace años:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-35.html

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Apoyo la moción.

Impresionante los franceses...

Salud!

**EDITO** Estoy tratando de encontrar una forma de ver hilos en lo que yo haya sido el autor... No hay forma verdad? Solo para ver si seguí siempre estas pautas o no. (Creo que si).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Apoyo la moción.
> 
> Impresionante los franceses...
> 
> Salud!
> ...

 

No que yo sepa. Como mucho puedes listar todos los hilos en los que participas.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Lo que se puede ir haciendo de aquí en adelante y sobre la marcha es que los moderadores llamen la atención a cada post que no cumpla con los requisitos mínimos, así de tanto machacarlo y en caso extremo bloqueando el post la gente tendrá que entrar por el aro.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Lo que se puede ir haciendo de aquí en adelante y sobre la marcha es que los moderadores llamen la atención a cada post que no cumpla con los requisitos mínimos, así de tanto machacarlo y en caso extremo bloqueando el post la gente tendrá que entrar por el aro.
> 
> 

----------

## AnFe

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> **EDITO** Estoy tratando de encontrar una forma de ver hilos en lo que yo haya sido el autor... No hay forma verdad? Solo para ver si seguí siempre estas pautas o no. (Creo que si). 

 

En la herramienta de búsqueda pones tu nombre en Autor, luego le das a ordenar por Autor y buscas tus mensajes. Es la forma más rápida que se me ha ocurrido. Aquí tienes los tuyos:

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_id=2053941043&start=250

Salvo en 2 ocasiones, el resto lo hicste bien jeje  :Wink: 

Un saludo

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   Lo que se puede ir haciendo de aquí en adelante y sobre la marcha es que los moderadores llamen la atención a cada post que no cumpla con los requisitos mínimos, así de tanto machacarlo y en caso extremo bloqueando el post la gente tendrá que entrar por el aro.
> 
> 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *AnFe wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   **EDITO** Estoy tratando de encontrar una forma de ver hilos en lo que yo haya sido el autor... No hay forma verdad? Solo para ver si seguí siempre estas pautas o no. (Creo que si).  
> 
> En la herramienta de búsqueda pones tu nombre en Autor, luego le das a ordenar por Autor y buscas tus mensajes. Es la forma más rápida que se me ha ocurrido. Aquí tienes los tuyos:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_id=2053941043&start=250
> ...

 

Buenísimo! La verdad no se me había ocurrido. Tenía que existir la manera de hacerlo...

Salud!

----------

## ekz

 :Shocked:  Cometí 7 veces dicha falta, y eso que no es común para mi abrir hilos, enseguida los corrijo.

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

He añadido una encuesta al hilo tras consultarlo con el dueño del mismo (JotaCE). Tengo curiosidad por ver qué opina la gente en números, así que a votar  :Razz: 

Tened en cuenta que esto -al menos por ahora- no implica nada. Es tan solo una consulta para saber qué pensais.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

He votado que sí. Hace años no me parecía necesario seguir la pauta con tal de que el título fuese suficientemente descriptivo pero he cambiado de opinión, creo que se gana bastante. Lo único que creo innecesario es poner el estado inicialmente. Ver ese "(abierto)" en el título no me aporta nada. Si has abierto un hilo es normal que si no hay respuestas esté "abierto", creo con poner "(cerrado)" o "(solucionado)" al final es suficiente.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## i92guboj

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> He votado que sí. Hace años no me parecía necesario seguir la pauta con tal de que el título fuese suficientemente descriptivo pero he cambiado de opinión, creo que se gana bastante. Lo único que creo innecesario es poner el estado inicialmente. Ver ese "(abierto)" en el título no me aporta nada. Si has abierto un hilo es normal que si no hay respuestas esté "abierto", creo con poner "(cerrado)" o "(solucionado)" al final es suficiente.
> 
> Saludozzzzz

 

Ciertamente  :Smile: 

----------

## ensarman

hay un porblema, el titulo aveces no acepta muchos caracteres y resulta un poco complicado hacer que quepa todo el titulo.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> He votado que sí. Hace años no me parecía necesario seguir la pauta con tal de que el título fuese suficientemente descriptivo pero he cambiado de opinión, creo que se gana bastante. Lo único que creo innecesario es poner el estado inicialmente. Ver ese "(abierto)" en el título no me aporta nada. Si has abierto un hilo es normal que si no hay respuestas esté "abierto", creo con poner "(cerrado)" o "(solucionado)" al final es suficiente.
> 
> Saludozzzzz

 

Creo que lo que abunda no daña, y no por mucho madrugar amanece mas temprano y el que por su gusto es ...... bueno la idea es esa. lo cierto es que es sumamente necesario que ordenemos nuestro foro, y hagamos saber a los demas miembros de la comundad si pudimos o no con nuestro problema y aun mas seria una buena idea que demos a entender con una breve reseña como solucionamos nuestro problema, asi el que busca en el foro encontrará que alguien más antes de el tuvo el mismo problema y aun mas como lo solucionó.

...EDITO...

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> hay un porblema, el titulo aveces no acepta muchos caracteres y resulta un poco complicado hacer que quepa todo el titulo.

 

por eso mismo breve conciso y claro son condiciones que se pueden dar perfectamente.

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> hay un porblema, el titulo aveces no acepta muchos caracteres y resulta un poco complicado hacer que quepa todo el titulo.

 

Habrá alguna rara excepción, pero se trata de un ejercicio de conceptualización, como cuando en el colegio te piden que resumas un libro en medio folio. Si eso es posible, entonces esto es pan comido. El francés es un idioma bastante afín al nuestro (no como el inglés, en el que con tres monosílabos escribes una enciclopedia), así que si ellos pueden, nosotros también  :Razz: 

----------

## achaw

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *el_macnifico wrote:*   hay un porblema, el titulo aveces no acepta muchos caracteres y resulta un poco complicado hacer que quepa todo el titulo. 
> 
> por eso mismo breve conciso y claro son condiciones que se pueden dar perfectamente.

 

No siempre, en esto estoy de acuerdo con el_macnifico. Los caracteres son pocos y para un novato que apenas empieza con GNU/Linux (o Gentoo) que no conoce bien el sistema y su terminologia, esto lo dificulta bastante.

Pero en general, estoy de acuerdo, obviamente, soy de mantener mis cosas ordenadas  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Ahí si tienes un buen punto, achaw. El desconocimiento de la terminología complica bastante la cosa. Pero si ésto comenzara a controlarse, a los recién llegados tendriamos que guiarlos entre todos y ser más permisivos con ellos mientras aprenden, y yo haría lo que pudiera si es necesario cambiar títulos o algo y mantenerlos de acorde con el resto de artículos. No hay mucho tráfico en este subforo, así que entre todos no debería representar un volumen de trabajo apreciable.

En cualquier caso vuelvo a recordar que seguimos hablando de forma hipotética  :Wink: 

----------

## Coghan

De acuerdo a lo mejorar los títulos, es muy engorroso hacer una búsqueda donde los títulos describen pobremente o no lo hacen la raíz del hilo y que la solución te pase por delante sin darte ni cuenta.

Mi voto a que lo títulos se definan mejor, aunque reconozco que a veces es complejo y muchas veces un hilo deriva en varios temas.

----------

## sirope

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> por favor de la manera mas atenta posible les pido que todos colaboremos por un foro mas ordenado, sigamos la siguiente pauta extraida de las normas del foro.

 

Sii, siiii!!!! Por favoor!! De verdad son muy molestas las cosas fuera de lugar, había tenido tu misma inquietud desde hace mucho tiempo pero con los pocos mensajes que llevaba me apenaba un poco querer corregir a quienes tal vez pueden sentirse más familiarizados con los foros... Otro detalle también bastante incómodo no es sólo obviar los corchetes y los paréntesis.. algunos hilos tratan de tener títulos demasiado novelescos que no dan la menor idea de lo que encontrarás ahi dentro... 

Me uno a la petición, la considero en extremo importante, el foro es tan pequeño que no se puede separar por categorías, así que lo único que queda son etiquetas xD

SaLu2!

PS. Yo también me robo la firma   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hagamos que los franceses pueda decir de nosotros: "Nos amis espagnols le faire pendant des années"

 :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## k4in

yo tambien me uno a la peticion, aunque soy relativamente nuevo en el foro, hay veces cuando estoy paseando por aqui no entro a algunos hilos porque no describen bien el titulo, y despues me doy cuenta que si pude haber ayudado en ese tema

----------

## ensarman

no perdemos nada haciendolo, pero me gustaria que el tiulo tuviera mas espacio, pero bueno, me uno a la campaña

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> no perdemos nada haciendolo, pero me gustaria que el tiulo tuviera mas espacio, pero bueno, me uno a la campaña

 

Creo que eso nos gustaría a todos. En realidad, lo ideal sería que todo esta idea de

```
[tema] descripción (estado)
```

estuviera regulada por el mecanismo del mismo foro, así no habría forma de saltárselo, y cada etiqueta saldría en una columna distinta en los listados, más ordenado. Sin embargo, el foro no soporta ni lo uno ni lo otro, y no hay desarrolladores cualificados con tiempo suficiente para dedicarse al foro (que tiene sus fallos, pero funciona).

Gráficamente y en dos minutos, así es como és el foro ahora:

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/other-files/como-es.html

Y así es como sería:

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/other-files/como-seria.html

Esto no es trivial, porque se necesitan cambios a nivel de base de datos, no es tan solo un rediseño del formato de la tabla. El cambio de la longitud de los títulos supongo que sería más trivial en principio, aunque si hay que cambiar de tipo de datos en la base de datos (no he mirado fuentes) puede suponer un impacto significativo en un foro tan masivo como este (aunque la verdad es que mysql escala bien hagas lo que hagas  :Razz:  ).

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Otra opción para lo de el estado puede ser en vez de una palabra completa, la letra de la misma, por ejemplo para Abierto (A) para solucionado (S) ó Resuelto (R) ó sin solución (SS)

----------

## ensarman

los moderadores pueden editar los titulos para que se adecuen a la norma, ya poco a poco los usuarios nos vamos acostumbrando, en especial los nuevos que estan acostumbrados a colocar el titulo a su antojo

----------

## JotaCE

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> los moderadores pueden editar los titulos para que se adecuen a la norma, ya poco a poco los usuarios nos vamos acostumbrando, en especial los nuevos que estan acostumbrados a colocar el titulo a su antojo

 

Creo que eso si seria abusar de la buena voluntad de los moderadores, creo que somos nostoros mismo los que debemos cambiar nuestra cultura a la hora de postear.

----------

## sunbqto

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esto no es trivial, porque se necesitan cambios a nivel de base de datos, no es tan solo un rediseño del formato de la tabla. El cambio de la longitud de los títulos supongo que sería más trivial en principio, aunque si hay que cambiar de tipo de datos en la base de datos (no he mirado fuentes) puede suponer un impacto significativo en un foro tan masivo como este (aunque la verdad es que mysql escala bien hagas lo que hagas  ).

 

Echando un vistazo al foro, si  tanto usuarios como moderadores podemos concretar alguna solucion, pueden contar con 4 horas semanales de mi parte.

----------

## JotaCE

 *sunbqto wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> Esto no es trivial, porque se necesitan cambios a nivel de base de datos, no es tan solo un rediseño del formato de la tabla. El cambio de la longitud de los títulos supongo que sería más trivial en principio, aunque si hay que cambiar de tipo de datos en la base de datos (no he mirado fuentes) puede suponer un impacto significativo en un foro tan masivo como este (aunque la verdad es que mysql escala bien hagas lo que hagas  ). 
> 
> Echando un vistazo al foro, si  tanto usuarios como moderadores podemos concretar alguna solucion, pueden contar con 4 horas semanales de mi parte.

 

Vuelvo a insistir, todos debemos cambiar nuestra cultura, y hace las cosas bien..... cuanto tiempo nos puede demorar por ejemplo escribir un buen titulo para un post? 20 segundos ? 30?

----------

## sunbqto

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *sunbqto wrote:*    *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> Esto no es trivial, porque se necesitan cambios a nivel de base de datos, no es tan solo un rediseño del formato de la tabla. El cambio de la longitud de los títulos supongo que sería más trivial en principio, aunque si hay que cambiar de tipo de datos en la base de datos (no he mirado fuentes) puede suponer un impacto significativo en un foro tan masivo como este (aunque la verdad es que mysql escala bien hagas lo que hagas  ). 
> 
> Echando un vistazo al foro, si  tanto usuarios como moderadores podemos concretar alguna solucion, pueden contar con 4 horas semanales de mi parte. 
> ...

 

Lo de los titulos demoslo por hecho, 20 o 30 segundos como mencionas, pero ten en cuenta que algunos novatos (como yo) le cuesta diferenciar entre categorias y adecuar sus dudas al momento de Postear, incluso para iniciar una simple busqueda.

   Si tuvieramos una clasificacion de nuestro foro en subforos, seria ganancia para todos, de seguro lo mas beneficiados seriamos los mas novatos.

    A eso me referia a aportar soluciones de raiz, en caso de que sea posible.

----------

## gringo

Supongo que de lo que se trata aquí es de simplificar, añadir funcionalidad facilitando la lectura del foro e incluso aliviar el trabajo de los mods. 

Alguien de verdad cree que esto ayudará en algo ? Yo lo dudo la verdad.

Si el título está claro llega y sobra y es sobre eso donde habría que insistir creo yo, que la gente sea capaz de condensar en una pequeña frase el problema. Dudo mucho que ayude añadir [foo] al principio de cada mensaje, mas aún a la gente novata : si ya no se tiene claro como exponer el problema, mas problemático será aún adjudicarle una categoría. Ya veo venir títulos en plan [ordenador]no funciona el sonido al cargar(abierto) y cosas similares, que es igual de útil con o sin ese tag.

Lo de (resuelto) una vez que se haya solucionado si le veo cierta utilidad ... si lo hace todo el mundo, y como tampoco va a ser el caso, pues tampoco lo veo nada claro.

Y lo de que se insta a los moderadores a que vayan editando hilos me parece un abuso y provocaría un terrible descontrol en mi opinión. Además, ya bastante tienen con lo suyo como para hacer correcciones conceptuales y/o gramaticales a los usuarios, no ?

 *Quote:*   

> Si tuvieramos una clasificacion de nuestro foro en subforos, seria ganancia para todos, de seguro lo mas beneficiados seriamos los mas novatos. 

 

esto creo que ya se discutió hace algún tiempo : en un foro con mucho movimiento estoy de acuerdo, en una sección como esta sólo es hacerle perder el tiempo a los administradores para crear nuevas secciones en las que apenas habría un par de hilos nuevos a la semana. 

sólo mis dos céntimos de euro sobre el tema  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Bueno, por fin una opinión algo distinta. Éstas son las más interesantes para mi  :Wink: 

Bajo mi punto de vista, y como bien dice gringo, se trata de facilitar el uso y lectura del foro al resto de compañeros. Y gringo hace una buena pregunta: ¿en realidad vamos a ganar algo añadiendo una etiqueta entre corchetes al principio del título? Todos coincidimos en querer más claridad para nuestro foro, la cuestión está en "cómo lograrla".

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Según lo veo, es como que uno se va "auto-acostumbrando" de tanto navegar foros a ver los hilos ordenados de la forma en que se propone pero no se puede obligar a todo el mundo a que siga las reglas a rajatablas, sobre todo después de ver que en la encuesta votaron 20 personas.

20 usuarios frecuentes del foro a los que les gustaría (de tanto entrar al foro) que los títulos fueran mas ilustrativos. No tiene nada de malo pero tampoco se puede hacer mucho mas que evangelizar haciendo de este hilo un sticky y modificando la firma como hicieron algunos... O por lo menos, no mientras los moderadores hagan su trabajo gratis.

Si hubiera visto 100 votos opinaría diferente.

Salud!

----------

## sunbqto

Con tres opiniones tan valiosas como las anteriores  (Gringo, I92bugob e I. Pereira ), por mi parte le pongo el corcho al hilo, no vaya a convertirse en el hilo sin fin.

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Supongo que de lo que se trata aquí es de simplificar, añadir funcionalidad facilitando la lectura del foro e incluso aliviar el trabajo de los mods. 
> 
> Alguien de verdad cree que esto ayudará en algo ? Yo lo dudo la verdad.

 

Se trata de ordenar nuestro lugar para que sea mas facil para todos, novatos y doctos, en la medida que los mas doctos hagan las cosas bien estoy seguroq eu para los mas novatos les será aun mas facil,

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si el título está claro llega y sobra y es sobre eso donde habría que insistir creo yo, que la gente sea capaz de condensar en una pequeña frase el problema. Dudo mucho que ayude añadir [foo] al principio de cada mensaje, mas aún a la gente novata : si ya no se tiene claro como exponer el problema, mas problemático será aún adjudicarle una categoría. Ya veo venir títulos en plan [ordenador]no funciona el sonido al cargar(abierto) y cosas similares, que es igual de útil con o sin ese tag.
> 
> Lo de (resuelto) una vez que se haya solucionado si le veo cierta utilidad ... si lo hace todo el mundo, y como tampoco va a ser el caso, pues tampoco lo veo nada claro.

 

Ese es el problema de raiz mi querido amigo gringo que una cantidad importante de titulos son absolutamente ilegibles, solo mira para atrás y ve dandote cuenta como va y como esta siendo hoy pareciendo de verdad un foro.

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y lo de que se insta a los moderadores a que vayan editando hilos me parece un abuso y provocaría un terrible descontrol en mi opinión. Además, ya bastante tienen con lo suyo como para hacer correcciones conceptuales y/o gramaticales a los usuarios, no ?

 

Ahi si estamos completamente de acuerdo! Nada que decir.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Bueno, por fin una opinión algo distinta. Éstas son las más interesantes para mi 
> 
> Bajo mi punto de vista, y como bien dice gringo, se trata de facilitar el uso y lectura del foro al resto de compañeros. Y gringo hace una buena pregunta: ¿en realidad vamos a ganar algo añadiendo una etiqueta entre corchetes al principio del título? Todos coincidimos en querer más claridad para nuestro foro, la cuestión está en "cómo lograrla".

 

Precisamente esa es la finalidad ultima de post. Buscar a través de la discucion y el acuerdo como ordenar este foro cumpliendo la norma, alguien tomo una buena cantidad de tiempo escribiendo una norma y no fue precisamente para que uno de nuestros moderadores las deje de lado.

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Según lo veo, es como que uno se va "auto-acostumbrando" de tanto navegar foros a ver los hilos ordenados de la forma en que se propone pero no se puede obligar a todo el mundo a que siga las reglas a rajatablas, sobre todo después de ver que en la encuesta votaron 20 personas.
> 
> 20 usuarios frecuentes del foro a los que les gustaría (de tanto entrar al foro) que los títulos fueran mas ilustrativos. No tiene nada de malo pero tampoco se puede hacer mucho mas que evangelizar haciendo de este hilo un sticky y modificando la firma como hicieron algunos... O por lo menos, no mientras los moderadores hagan su trabajo gratis.
> 
> Si hubiera visto 100 votos opinaría diferente.
> ...

 

Amigo no seamos tan extremistas... a rajatablas no enseñamos a nadie, la mejor forma de enseñar es con el ejemplo.

Ni evangelizar, ni procelitismo, entre mormones y testigos de jehova se llevan ese trabajo. Yo le llamaría marketing, publicidad para que de tanto molestar todos nos acostumbremos, pero no a rajatablas ni a palos ni nada.

Por que no querer un foro ordenado?

Si : 25

No  : 0

sin duda un gioleada como pocas

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Ese es el problema de raiz mi querido amigo gringo que una cantidad importante de titulos son absolutamente ilegibles, solo mira para atrás y ve dandote cuenta como va y como esta siendo hoy pareciendo de verdad un foro. 

 

te vuelvo a repetir lo mismo que arriba, tu crees que si añades un tag delante se resuelve el problema y el título se hace mágicamente mas legible ? No se resolvería el tema si la gente simplemente pusiera un título como dios manda sin tener que involucrar a nadie mas ?

Además, me gustaría insistir en esto : si alguien no sabe como exponer su problema tu crees que podrá adjudicarle una categoría para ponerla entre corchetes ? Como imagino que en esto estaremos de acuerdo, quién se va a encargar de ordenar los títulos y adjudicarle una categoría acertada en caso de que sean incorrectos o ilegibles ?

 *Quote:*   

> Por que no querer un foro ordenado? 

 

aquí nadie está diciendo que no quiera un foro ordenado creo yo, yo al menos estoy discutiendo si tiene viabilidad esta opción, sobre todo a medio o largo plazo. Y francamente no sé como esperas que todos los títulos sigan ese esquema y digas que no se puede abusar de los mods ya que una cosa lleva inevitablemente a la otra creo yo, y además ten claro que no todos los usuarios van a cambiar su título sólo porque se lo diga otro usuario o un moderador.

Y para que no haya malentendidos : yo uso ese esquema siempre que abro un hilo en este foro ( o bueno, lo intento).

saluetes

----------

## Cereza

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ese es el problema de raiz mi querido amigo gringo que una cantidad importante de titulos son absolutamente ilegibles, solo mira para atrás y ve dandote cuenta como va y como esta siendo hoy pareciendo de verdad un foro.  
> 
> te vuelvo a repetir lo mismo que arriba, tu crees que si añades un tag delante se resuelve el problema y el título se hace mágicamente mas legible ? No se resolvería el tema si la gente simplemente pusiera un título como dios manda sin tener que involucrar a nadie mas ?

 

Independientemente de los corchetes, es una cuestión de sentido común, y sobre este punto, poco se puede hacer más allá de pedir que se piense un poquito antes de escribir, que se piense en la limpieza del foro, en el "ayudame a ayudarte" y sobre todo, en otros usuarios que puedan tener tu mismo problema y pueda serles de ayuda tu hilo en el foro, pensar ¿como describiría yo ésto de modo que otra persona con el mismo problema lo identificara? seguro que no es Problema con k3b ni tampoco [Software] Problema con k3b, ni tampoco...

Pensar un poquito, eso falta; recuerdo haber visto cosas como [DUDA] en los corchetes, o el título Problemas variados y preguntas variadas y similares más de una y más de dos veces, también títulos redudantes como [FULANITUX] Fulanitux se cuelga, o el siempre poco informativo Problema con tal programa.

Que nadie se ofenda porque no invito a eso sino a la autoreflexión sobre como estamos haciendo las cosas.

Saludos.

----------

## Evincar

Me parece una excelente idea, empiezo predicando con el ejemplo y arreglando el título de un hilo mío  :Wink: 

----------

## ensarman

bien ahí... el foro esta empezando a cambiar!!! aunque hay gente que no coloca bien los títulos pero son 2 de 10, el objetivo es que consigamos un 10 de 10 en la colocación de los títulos correctamente

----------

